# COMING SOON.....THIOKOL INFO



## socal4t12

In the next few weeks Ill be adding some very interesting historical information for all you early Thiokol owners. Pictures of the actual Thiokol plant with lots of cats ready for shipping, military pictures, Thiokol news paper articles, buyers guide, ect. Also, I will be making available the entire 4t shop manual on a PDF file for those that need it.


----------



## dlmorindds

Socal--all us Thiokol guys are looking forward to all the history stuff you have manage to uncover.  Thanks for all the hard work on the 4T info...I am in the middle of working on the tranny on mine!!


----------



## socal4t12

If I can get one of the moderators to contact me in regards to the best way to post the info I have, that would be great. All the files are PDF and have pictures attached. I know there is a size limit for the site. 
Please send me a PM and we can chat more about it.


----------



## Melensdad

socal4t12 said:


> If I can get one of the moderators to contact me in regards to the best way to post the info I have...



I tried to PM you a couple times, your mailbox was full


----------



## humpmaster

Awesome! have some of that info all ready and going to try and do the same, I have been accumulating info for the last week on the 1202-b and other thiokol's as well, but this is only my second day on here and there is allot to cover, thanks again for all you help and info! good job


socal4t12 said:


> In the next few weeks Ill be adding some very interesting historical information for all you early Thiokol owners. Pictures of the actual Thiokol plant with lots of cats ready for shipping, military pictures, Thiokol news paper articles, buyers guide, ect. Also, I will be making available the entire 4t shop manual on a PDF file for those that need it.


----------



## mtbxdrew

Did you end up getting any info? Would love to learn more about my 4t2


----------



## Manistee

Thought I would post a Thiokol booklet I have scanned in.


----------



## Manistee

Here is part 2 of the booklet.


----------



## Manistee

This be part 3.


----------



## Manistee

Finally, part 4, a price list from 1962 that was in the booklet.


----------



## zekeusa

socal4t12 said:


> In the next few weeks Ill be adding some very interesting historical information for all you early Thiokol owners. Pictures of the actual Thiokol plant with lots of cats ready for shipping, military pictures, Thiokol news paper articles, buyers guide, ect. Also, I will be making available the entire 4t shop manual on a PDF file for those that need it.


Thank you! Looking forward to it!


----------



## olympicorange

Manistee said:


> Finally, part 4, a price list from 1962 that was in the booklet.



…  would you happen to have a spec. sheet for a 603 …….  thx


----------

